# Hardened by Columbia



## Rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

I am interested in a set of hardened by Columbia tools,
As I am in Australia, we tape in using base coat 60.
The bazooka I currently use is a blue line USA with the quick release head. This quick release head has come in handy when cleaning the base out especially when it's going off.
I was wondering if anyone who has the Columbia bazooka can tell me if the head is easy to remove?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a video I did for it.




 
*You can see just how easy it is to remove at this exact scene.*
http://youtu.be/wQPQuwxtWW8?t=2m29s


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PT, I think on the blue line taper he is using, the entire head is removable, not just the cap.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That setup should make it a breeze to swap the head to a different size tube. Easy mini zooka!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh!...you're right! Good call Fr8!
Didn't catch that one!
Oh well, still makes it easier to clean


----------



## Rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

I wanted to know how easy the head comes 
off not the cover plate, that part is pretty straight forward.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Rusty said:


> I wanted to know how easy the head comes
> off not the cover plate, that part is pretty straight forward.


Your answer is no, only the blue line/tapepro zooks do.

One thing you could try,,, and I do this in the hot summer months, and I know some in your land of Oz do also...........

pre-fill your joints TIGHT first with hotmud, then you can use a AP mud to tape with:yes:, then the pressure is off, with your hotmud setting up in your zook. Or the harder one to do is convince your builder/GC to supply some fans and dehumidifiers :blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your answer is no, only the blue line/tapepro zooks do.
> 
> One thing you could try,,, and I do this in the hot summer months, and I know some in your land of Oz do also...........
> 
> pre-fill your joints TIGHT first with hotmud, then you can use a AP mud to tape with:yes:, then the pressure is off, with your hotmud setting up in your zook. Or the harder one to do is convince your builder/GC to supply some fans and dehumidifiers :blink:


 Believe they use the hot mud because theirs sticks better than their AP mud.... They have problems with the tape sticking with the AP where as we have problems with tape sticking with hot mud....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Believe they use the hot mud because theirs sticks better than their AP mud.... They have problems with the tape sticking with the AP where as we have problems with tape sticking with hot mud....


 Speak for yourself Slave master...


----------

